# Case IH 1455xl Down Under...



## CaseIH-1455xl (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello all.. So, has anyone managed to find or export a Case 1455xl into Australia. Love to hear from you if so!!!


----------



## CaseIH-1455xl (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, brexit and the weak pound is in my favor.. it's time to clean my Case IH 1455xl. Now to find the cheapest/best way to get it to Adelaide!
Here it is. I'll post more pics once my UK friend who's looking after it sends me some of it in action!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Talk about perseverance! I'm impressed! Looks like a great example of what you were looking for. Now to get it home.
You may have to break it down ( remove the wheels and the cab) and have it shipped in a container.
Another alternative, and perhaps easier, would be to ship it on a container ship, tied down to the top of one of the containers on board. When I was working in Greenland, our 966 loader was shipped over on top of the load of containers. Cheaper I suspect, but not much protection from the "briny ocean tossed"! :captain:


----------



## CaseIH-1455xl (Jun 12, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Talk about perseverance! I'm impressed! Looks like a great example of what you were looking for. Now to get it home.
> You may have to break it down ( remove the wheels and the cab) and have it shipped in a container.
> Another alternative, and perhaps easier, would be to ship it on a container ship, tied down to the top of one of the containers on board. When I was working in Greenland, our 966 loader was shipped over on top of the load of containers. Cheaper I suspect, but not much protection from the "briny ocean tossed"! :captain:


Hi there. 
It'll be going via RoRo ship, from Southampton to Adelaide.. Means it goes as it is, and is driven onto a car/truck carrier.. All being well it'll only take 6/8 weeks.


----------



## CaseIH-1455xl (Jun 12, 2012)

And to add to this story, I ended up taking a trip to the UK for a funeral, so got a chance to inspect and play with the 1455. It now has about 30 more hours on the clock than it did have! I did several days hauling muck on the friends farm in the south of England, before deciding to take it on a road trip up to Herefordshire and my Dads farm. It took 6.5 hours to drive from Shepton Mallet to Tenbury Wells! Here it is after a serious wash and clean just before it was put in the shed to await shipping.


----------



## CaseIH-1455xl (Jun 12, 2012)

So, I've been a bit busy of late, but finally had time to catch breath.. and ship the beast over.. That was the easy bit. Getting it through quarantine was the hard bit! The good news is it's home, and about to embark on a new life down under!!


----------

